# please help id this cichlid



## whooah1979 (Sep 27, 2008)

hi guys,

can somebody please help me id this cichlid?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 694100019/
the first photo show two cichlids. the one on the left is a female electric yellow. the one on the right is unidentified. the second photo is the unidentified seen from a different angle.
thanks guys.

vv.


----------



## 3kgtchic (Apr 16, 2010)

does he have blue on his body?
could be a sunburst peacock??

http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/m ... _w0480.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like an albino peacock, with at least some Aulonocara species origins. Impossible to tell if it is pure or not.


----------



## whooah1979 (Sep 27, 2008)

i think i found the answer here http://www.google.com.au/images?num=100 ... 25&bih=444.
thanks guys.

vv.


----------

